# Thank you so very much!



## John M (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi guys!

I've been absent for a long time; but, I did begin lurking again about a month ago. So little time; so much to do!

Anyway, I'd just like to thank you all for your kind and generous support for me at this miserable time. Finding on Easter Sunday morning that my greenhouse had frozen overnight, hit me like a ton of bricks! I thought all was lost, my plants, my business, my income, and my house too! Then, quite quickly after I posted news of my disaster, spontaneous offers of help, cash donations and benefit auctions began to spring up! The people over at OSF and here, sprang into action and have put their hearts and souls into this cause....for which I am deeply grateful! I'm absolutely stunned by the turn of events this past week. You are all very wonderful people. Thank you with every fibre of my being...thank you! 

I'll post again; in fact, as I'd already started thinking about it; 'cause I was missing this place, I will get back into posting and participating here again. Although, it may be a slow increase at first, as I am so short of time as a result of all this and the work that must now be done.

So for now, THANK YOU so very, very much....and since it's now almost 4:30 a.m., I guess I'd better try to get some sleep.

Very Best Regards, to all!

John Marcotte


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Jonh,

It is good to have you back!!!! I wish you a fresh and wonderful beggining... 

Take care,
Thanasis


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you biothanasis! I hadn't anticipated a new beginning like this at this point in my life; but, it sure beats the "crash and burn" ending that I thought I was facing!

Thank you so very much to everyone for their kind words and generous donations! I can't say enough - how much I appreciate the help to pull me up by the scruff of my neck and stop me from drowning in a sea of red ink! With no orchids to sell, the red ink would be "getting" me in a matter of a few weeks. I am so very grateful for your help!

On a more practical note; I just spoke with my Bank Manager and found out that cheques written on US accounts, in US dollars are fine. However, cheques written on US accounts and stipulated to be in Canadian funds are not going to work very well. For some reason, if you put "Canadian Funds" on a US cheque, then, it can't be cleared through the normal channels. It litterally has to be mailed from my bank to your bank, converted at your bank and a draft mailed back to my bank. The whole process can take up to 6 weeks to complete and I will be charged about $35 for each time this happens. So, once again, THANK YOU for your kindness(!) and for those in the USA who want to send something; please just write a cheque as you normally would, in US funds.

Thank you!!!! 'Must go and remove more dead bodies now. There's so many....


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2008)

Just wrote you a check for what I've received thus far - sending tomorrow morning.


----------



## John M (Apr 10, 2008)

As you know, Heather....cheque received. Thank You all! I'll deposit it tomorrow. I really, really appreciate everyone's help and kindness. It's making the difference that was intended. I'm able to keep up with operating cost while I deal with the mess and prepare to restock with the plants from Frank at Krull Smith Orchids. The numbing shock is finally draining away and I'm finding that it's actually harder than before. I'm finally getting to "feel" the emotions that are all tied up with my plants, which are now dead or dying. I've been very surprized by the amount of debilitating effect this all has on me. I don't want to even think of what I'd be facing without everyone's support. Thanks you so much everybody!

Very Best Regards,

John


----------

